# A question for all of you MP3 music gadget experts.........



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I am looking for something that I can use to listen to music while i'm on my walks or bike riding, what is a good choice for an MP3 or Ipod to get? What are the pros and cons of the things? Do I have to buy music to put on them? Or can I download music to them from my own cds? I figure I need to do my research before I go and buy one. Is there a certain brand name that is good to go with? Or all they all pretty much the same?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a Zen Stone MP3 player, 2 GB. I don't want anything fancy like an Ipod (I hear they are not that great, it's just the name). I got mine at Wal-Mart, on clearance.  Nothing wrong with the brand the guy told me, they just weren't going to sell it at that store anymore. There is no display on it but it does have a speakerphone.

I also have a Phillips 2 GB player. Nice one that has a display on it.

We buy music from ITunes (although you cannot download directly from ITunes on an MP3 player, only an IPod, so we burn a CD). We also get it sometimes from Amazon.com. Same price, really easy to do. 

You could rip your CD's onto your computer and then put it on your player.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

iPod Shuffles are good, but have no display. And you can just rip your CD's onto it.
I wouldn't know about anything else. Sorry.

Good Luck in finding your mp3 player


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I highly recommend going to ebay to look for one. You can get them REALLY cheap there ! I just got a regular mp3 player (not sure off hand how much memory it has) and it was only like $20 and I love it ! I wanted it for the same reasons you mentioned. I got the arm band with it to carry it when I'm on my walks/jogs/biking.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have an ipod -- LOVE IT

I can only give you information pertainig to that particular gadget

I have the ipod nano and it has a display which is nice. The ipod shuffle is cool but it does jsut as it is called and shuffles all the songs.


You do not have to purchase songs from itunes if you have an ipod. You need itunes to sync with your ipod though (does this automatically when you plug it into your computer so simple and easy). When you put in a CD it will ask you if you want ot add it to your itunes library. YOu say yes and it will basically download it or what is called "rip" it to your library. Sync your ipod and you are ready to go.

Questions? just ask

ipods are pricy but the great thing is if you have trouble with them or they break bring it back to an apple store and you dont even need a receipt. The number on the ipod is all they need and they can fix it quickly and it is free  I purchases extended warenty because I break things


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i have a sansa clip..

it holds 2 giga bytes of music.. and it comes with a cd program so you can put your own cd's on it...

i think mine cost 60 bucks.. its like an inch by 2 inches and maybe a third of an inch thick with a clip that is removable


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

An ipod nano would work great. I take mine out when I ride horses or am doing chores around the farm.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

On average how many songs does 2 GB hold? Obviously the length of each song differs.. but I was just curious..
I was thinking about getting on from the money I have saved up, but it is all too confusing with all the different brands and set ups.. so I have no idea.. the Ipon nano sounded best from what my sister said, but .. :scratch:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My brother says about 250, Amos.
But iPod Nanos are more than 2GB. Lol.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I need way more than 250..


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

My two GB says it'll hold up to 500 songs. I think that was if each song was 4 minutes long. I don't know how many songs I have on there, must be close to 100 or more and I still have 1.5GB left.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I got me an RCA 1GB sports mp3 player today at Wal-Mart. It holds up to 340 songs. It also says that it is has an FM tuner & FM recording-so I assume that means I can listen to radio stations on it. Although I have a lot of reading to do before I know that for sure. It is charging right now. I think i'm going to download some songs off of the Wal-Mart website for it to. Wal-Mart didn't have my favorite song at the store-but it does have it on the website (Chicken Fried by the Zack Brown Band-love that song). I'll let ya'll know how I like my new mp3 player when I get to try it out. Thanks for all of your useful information.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I really like that song too.

I talked to my friend, she said she has an 80 GB Zune(20k songs), and highly recommends the 'Zune', so I don't know.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a 4 GB iPod Nano, I love it. It is supposed to hold a thousand songs and I have around 450 plus about 20 videos on it(like 3-4 min. videos) and it still have 3/4 of a GB left. I've had it for a year and a half and its still holding up, the battery doesn't last as long anymore but thats probably because I use it all the time. When I bought it, I bought the extended warranty as well because the salesman told me that the batteries tend to not last the warranty, and after the battery gives out, Apple will give you a new iPod. The newest Nanos are 8GB(thats 2000 songs) and cost around $150(and come in many pretty colors!)


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, my mom figured out how to get this thing working and downloaded some cds on it for me. I am listening to a bit of Chris Ledoux right now. He sure was a great singer.


----------

